# Century BOB/BOB XL vs Wavemaster XXL Durability



## JR 137 (Jan 7, 2017)

Please note I can't hang a bag in my basement due to height issues.  Stands are too tall, and if I use a beam, every bag will have the straps at eye level.  I really, really want an Outslayer Muay Thai bag, and as hard as I've tried to make it be, it just isn't meant to be.  Every thread of this kind leads to a bunch of "hanging bags are so much better" posts and advice on all the different ways to hang a bag.  I've read them all.  I've gotten dimensions of various bags and taped up blankets to their size as a mock-up.  No dice.

I'm looking at the BOB, BOB XL, and Wavemaster XXL.  I used to own a BOB.  I hit a WM XXL at my local YMCA for a few months.  I haven't seen a BOB XL.  It's not a matter of which I like more, it's a matter of long term ownership.  I like hitting the WM XXL the most, but I wouldn't mind either BOB.  There's trade offs.  In a perfect world, I'd have an Outslayer MT bag and a BOB.

Which of the 3 do you think is the most reliable/longest lasting?

I looked at a BOB at a local store today.  It seems bigger than the one I owned, but it also seems far softer.  I owned the original that had the fully closed back.

Does the inner foam last a long time, or does it break down quickly?  The squishiness doesn't feel reassuring.  And it's a new BOB (I'm assuming), as the store opened about a month ago.

There were reports of the heads coming off and/or the chins splitting.  Or was that the old ones?

I have some reservations about the WM XXL.  I don't know how old the one I hit was and how it was treated, so maybe it was pretty old and/or abused.

I could see clear indentations at common striking spots.  The bag itself seemed to come unscrewed from the base during use (I always gave it a quarter turn or so every round).  Hitting it with some force, there were some days I'd hear it rattle inside, and not in a good way.  Perhaps there was a magic elf on staff who'd fix something inside it at night.

So I ask those of you who've had these in your school - how long on average do they last, under what conditions?  Any serious issues with any of them?

Also - I'll fill them with sand, put stuff under them to keep them from sliding, etc.

Another stupid question - if I go the BOB route, I can put a Wavemaster Powerline top on it.  Any idea if Century or anyone else sells them separately, and if so how much?


----------



## Danny T (Jan 7, 2017)

Had several Wavemaster XXLs...Everyone of them broke at the pedestal.
Have 3 BOB XLs that are holding up very well. We only use them with our teens and lower level adults as they are learning to strike with good fundamentals and power then move on to the heavy bags only. Kicking on the BOB bare legged is rough on the skin until the skin becomes tempered compared to the heavy bags. Heavy strikers make the BOBs move around, turn, and get knocked over. What I have been very happy with is the amount of power strikes using rattan sticks our FMA students have punished them with and absolutely no damage to them.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 7, 2017)

Danny T said:


> Had several Wavemaster XXLs...Everyone of them broke at the pedestal.
> Have 3 BOB XLs that are holding up very well. We only use them with our teens and lower level adults as they are learning to strike with good fundamentals and power then move on to the heavy bags only. Kicking on the BOB bare legged is rough on the skin until compared to the heavy bags. Heavy strikers make the BOBs move around, turn, and get knocked over. What I have been very happy with is the amount of power strikes using rattan sticks our FMA students have punished them with and absolutely no damage to them.



Thank you for the insight, Danny.  Did the WMs break at the bag part, or was it the locknut thing inside the base?  Either way isn't very reassuring though.  I like that the WM XXL is like a Muay Thai bag in length and the base is short; it's easy to throw low kicks and high punches in combination.  That was impossible on my old BOB.

Any idea how much longer the BOB XL is than the standard BOB?  Is it like being able to throw kicks just above the knee, or is it much shorter than that?

I hate that no store around me has both side by side.  I don't mind spending the extra $100 for the XL if it's going to make a big difference, but I also don't want to waste $100 if it's only an extra foot or so and the difference is going to be negligible.

Thanks again!

Edit: Them holding up to rattan sticks is reassuring.  How old are the BOBs?


----------



## Danny T (Jan 7, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Thank you for the insight, Danny.  Did the WMs break at the bag part, or was it the locknut thing inside the base?  Either way isn't very reassuring though.  I like that the WM XXL is like a Muay Thai bag in length and the base is short; it's easy to throw low kicks and high punches in combination.  That was impossible on my old BOB.
> 
> Any idea how much longer the BOB XL is than the standard BOB?  Is it like being able to throw kicks just above the knee, or is it much shorter than that?
> 
> ...


The XXLs broke above the threads on the pedestal. We were using them in some of our Thai classes...they simple didn't hold up to the kicks.
The BOBs shorts stop about mid thigh so you are kicking between mid thigh and the hip.

Here is a photo for comparison. The man's knee is right at the bottom of the photo.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks again, Danny.  The BOB XL sees like the way to go.  If I get the standard BOB, I'll constantly be telling myself I should have gotten the XL.  I like to buy things once and be done with it.  It seems like any time I try to save a few bucks, I end up buying what I should have bought to begin with, costing me more money in the long run.

About how long do BOBs typically last at your school, or are you still on your original ones?  I know nothing lasts forever, especially something that's meant to be beaten on, but I'd like to get several years out of it.  Being a private school teacher, the current $369 for a BOB XL isn't exactly pocket change for me.  I never see them come up on Craigslist locally, and I'd be pretty weary of buying a used one anyway, unless it was a great price, I could inspect it before buying, and was practically new.


----------



## Danny T (Jan 8, 2017)

Have had them 6-7 years. Used most everyday in some fashion by many people. I am pleasantly surprised as how well they have held up, especially when compared to the XXLs.

If you are the only person using a BOB I am comfortable to say it will last many years for you.


----------



## WaterGal (Jan 9, 2017)

> the locknut thing inside the base



In my experience, this seems to be the #1 cause of failure in a freestanding bag. The plastic piece that's on the inside of the bag comes detached from the bag or breaks in some other way. 

Edit: I've seen both Wavemasters and BOBs break this way.  I don't think I've seen a Wavemaster XXL with that problem, but I also haven't used them on a regular basis.  Though....  the Wavemaster XXL doesn't need to have the bag part be adjustable to different heights, so it may not have the same weak point.  That's just speculation, though.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 9, 2017)

WaterGal said:


> In my experience, this seems to be the #1 cause of failure in a freestanding bag. The plastic piece that's on the inside of the bag comes detached from the bag or breaks in some other way.
> 
> Edit: I've seen both Wavemasters and BOBs break this way.  I don't think I've seen a Wavemaster XXL with that problem, but I also haven't used them on a regular basis.  Though....  the Wavemaster XXL doesn't need to have the bag part be adjustable to different heights, so it may not have the same weak point.  That's just speculation, though.



The Wavemaster XXL's bag screws into the base.  It's threaded on the bottom, and there's a large lock nut that sits inside of a hole in the base.  Kind of like a screw in a donut hole.  Or at least that's what I've seen in pics.

The BOB and other Wavemasters' top slides onto a shaft.

I think the BOBs and other Wavemasters break at the shaft at some point, whereas the XXLs break at the threaded part of the bag.

The BOB seems more durable in this regard.  To me anyway.

Now I just have to wait for the tenant downstairs to get his stuff out of my space.


----------



## Bushidofryer70 (Jan 9, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Please note I can't hang a bag in my basement due to height issues.  Stands are too tall, and if I use a beam, every bag will have the straps at eye level.  I really, really want an Outslayer Muay Thai bag, and as hard as I've tried to make it be, it just isn't meant to be.  Every thread of this kind leads to a bunch of "hanging bags are so much better" posts and advice on all the different ways to hang a bag.  I've read them all.  I've gotten dimensions of various bags and taped up blankets to their size as a mock-up.  No dice.
> 
> I'm looking at the BOB, BOB XL, and Wavemaster XXL.  I used to own a BOB.  I hit a WM XXL at my local YMCA for a few months.  I haven't seen a BOB XL.  It's not a matter of which I like more, it's a matter of long term ownership.  I like hitting the WM XXL the most, but I wouldn't mind either BOB.  There's trade offs.  In a perfect world, I'd have an Outslayer MT bag and a BOB.
> 
> ...


I owned a powerline wm xl in my home for over a decade and it withstood every abuse I could dish out. Kicks with shoes,punches bare and gloved and all varieties of weapons and kids playing on it!. Other than slight tearing at a seam after many years, it had no damage. I highly recommend filling it with sand and setting it on a rubber mat. It worked great for me. Hope this helps

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 9, 2017)

Bushidofryer70 said:


> I owned a powerline wm xl in my home for over a decade and it withstood every abuse I could dish out. Kicks with shoes,punches bare and gloved and all varieties of weapons and kids playing on it!. Other than slight tearing at a seam after many years, it had no damage. I highly recommend filling it with sand and setting it on a rubber mat. It worked great for me. Hope this helps
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Which Wavemaster, XXL or Powerline?  They're two different bags currently.  If it's truly a Powerline XL, is it height adjustable or a long non-adjustable bag?

Sorry for the questions.


----------



## Bushidofryer70 (Jan 10, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Which Wavemaster, XXL or Powerline?  They're two different bags currently.  If it's truly a Powerline XL, is it height adjustable or a long non-adjustable bag?
> 
> Sorry for the questions.


I had the powerline xl and it was height adjustable.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WaterGal (Jan 11, 2017)

We've had a Powerline XL at the school and the threading came detached from the inside of the bag.  It still worked fine for kicking at the lowest height, but it couldn't be raised up.

Edit: but, at the school, bags get hit easily 1000 times every week.  Most people aren't using their bag at home that much!


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 11, 2017)

Bushidofryer70 said:


> I had the powerline xl and it was height adjustable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Thanks.  I know which one you're talking about now.  It helps.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 11, 2017)

WaterGal said:


> We've had a Powerline XL at the school and the threading came detached from the inside of the bag.  It still worked fine for kicking at the lowest height, but it couldn't be raised up.
> 
> Edit: but, at the school, bags get hit easily 1000 times every week.  Most people aren't using their bag at home that much!



Yeah, but me hitting it once is like someone else hitting it 1000 times 

Now back to reality...

I'm pretty confident in the BOB or BOB XL.  Looking at Century's website, it states the BOB XL is only 10 inches longer than the standard BOB.  And the XL isn't as wide.

Leaning more toward the standard BOB at the moment.  I plan on ordering when I get paid next week.  It'll be a game time decision as to which one.


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 27, 2017)

To revive my old thread and bring things current...

I bought a BOB XL and have been using it 3-4 times a week for a couple months now.  I have it filled with six 50 lbs bags of pea gravel.  It sits on a rough concrete floor in my basement.  

I was concerned that it would be too squishy/soft.  It's a bit soft in the places I don't hit - mainly the chest.  And the groin.  The ribs, xyphoid process (bottom of the sternum), and abdomen are pretty firm.  And it doesn't move around too much when I target those areas.

The head doesn't have much resistance to it.  I'd like a lot more, but it's only a minor annoyance in the grand scheme of things.

I keep it at the second lowest level, which is slightly lower that eye to eye with me.  I'm 5'9.  If I put it at the next height, which seems about 6 ft tall, it rocks quite a bit; at the height I use, it doesn't move too much.  It actually swings less than a heavy bag would.

I really like it.  The best thing about it for me is targeting.  On a regular heavy bag or any Wavemaster, you have a general sense of where your strikes are landing; on a BOB, you know exact how far off you are.  It took some adjustment from me, because initially I kept punching it in the chest. I thought to myself "why am I punching here?  I wouldn't punch someone in the chest in an actual fight unless that was my only opening, and how effective would that be?"

People say it's easy to knock over.  Either I'm pretty weak, or they're pushing it rather than actually punching.  I could see it toppling over if it's set at the highest setting, but that's about it.

I'm really happy I bought it rather than the Wavemaster XXL.  I used to hit one with the circle targets on it, and the BOB is far better.  Hooks to the head and body, and uppercuts feel so much better and realistic than on any other bag I've hit (including hanging bags).

It's not perfect, but nothing is.  Right now, it's perfect for my needs.  If I could hang a heavy bag today, I'd still keep the BOB XXL and alternate them.

Thanks @Danny T.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jul 28, 2017)

what you fill the base with will make a difference.  water is lighter than sand.  wet sand is heavier than dry sand and the type of sand makes a difference too.  you filled yours with rock, obviously that is going to weigh more. the trade off is when you need to empty it.


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 28, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> what you fill the base with will make a difference.  water is lighter than sand.  wet sand is heavier than dry sand and the type of sand makes a difference too.  you filled yours with rock, obviously that is going to weigh more. the trade off is when you need to empty it.


Moving it around sure isn't easy.  If I ever need to move it out of the basement, I'll tip it over and probably have to shop vac it out.  I don't anticipate having to do that for quite some time though.

Or I'll just leave the base behind (but take the BOB itself off) and buy a new base


----------



## FerCa (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi, I know I'm a little late to the discussion. I bought a Century Bob XL a year ago, I filled the base with water, it moves around a little bit so I hold it to the wall using a climbing sling. The head is a little bit soft. Anyway, overall I'm pretty happy with it.

Here is a video of my training with Bob (you can see how the head is kind of soft):


----------



## skribs (Apr 10, 2019)

We have both in our TKD class and they're both good.  We've had the wavemasters longer than I've been there, and the Bobs for about 3 or 4 years.  If you use them as designed you'll be fine.

My uncle has a Krav Maga school, and they tore their BOBs to shreds in a week, but that's because they were doing techniques BOB wasn't designed for (i.e. grappling techniques).


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Apr 10, 2019)

The newer BOBs are softer and lack the closed back  but are still pretty durable and last their worth 
Ive had a basic BOB for 3 years now with nearly daily training and its just starting to rip on the back by one of the six washer/bolts


----------



## dvcochran (Apr 10, 2019)

Danny T said:


> Had several Wavemaster XXLs...Everyone of them broke at the pedestal.
> Have 3 BOB XLs that are holding up very well. We only use them with our teens and lower level adults as they are learning to strike with good fundamentals and power then move on to the heavy bags only. Kicking on the BOB bare legged is rough on the skin until the skin becomes tempered compared to the heavy bags. Heavy strikers make the BOBs move around, turn, and get knocked over. What I have been very happy with is the amount of power strikes using rattan sticks our FMA students have punished them with and absolutely no damage to them.


I have seen the same problem with both. We have one of each at our main Dojang. On the Century I drilled 3/4" 
through-holes in line with the height notches, bought some 3/4" dowel material and made a simple wodden pin. I screwed a drawer pull on one side and drilled a hole and use a cheap lynch pin to hold it in the hole at the desired height. Has held up for about 9 months without problems. I do see some wear at the holes though. 
My biggest knock on weighted floor bags is that you cannot do hard linear kicks on them or they topple. Has anyone figured a workaround? This issue in increased when using liquid for weight.


----------

